# New ROM development for Thunderbolt with ICS leak?



## acdnykon (May 4, 2012)

Okay so I've seen the new ICS leak and it drains the crap out of my battery.... while I like the new features I'm curious if there are ROMs being developed for the Thunderbolt now that it's been leaked? I've been watching the forums here and on XDA but I haven't seen anything new. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

there are two desensed roms based on the leak, one here by kdb424 and one on that other android forum by spjester. if you read through the threads for the leak roms, users have shared what they've tried to improve battery life, but battery life on the leak roms in general is poor compared to gingerbread roms because of the way the leak kernel behaves (appears to run maxed and won't sleep).


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> there are two desensed roms based on the leak, one here by kdb424 and one on that other android forum by spjester. if you read through the threads for the leak roms, users have shared what they've tried to improve battery life, but battery life on the leak roms in general is poor compared to gingerbread roms because of the way the leak kernel behaves (appears to run maxed and won't sleep).


Woke up this morning at my girlfriends and my battery drain was minimal...4g is strong here. At my house its not so good. I'm thinking The bouncing back is an issue. It takes a moment to switch over and I lose internet at my house but not here.

sent from my rooted thunderbolt


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

cyborg03 said:


> Woke up this morning at my girlfriends and my battery drain was minimal...4g is strong here. At my house its not so good. I'm thinking The bouncing back is an issue. It takes a moment to switch over and I lose internet at my house but not here.
> 
> sent from my rooted thunderbolt


There is also an issue with the kernel keeping the CPU at 100%. grab a cpu tuner (I like setcpu) and set a profile to make the cpu min/max 245 while the screen is off. That has given me a few more hours of battery.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Working on a rom as we speak


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

trter10 said:


> Working on a rom as we speak


yeah, i saw the teaser for it, it looks sick man, can't wait to try it!


----------



## acdnykon (May 4, 2012)

trter10 said:


> Working on a rom as we speak


Did I miss this somewhere? I'm interested in what you have.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

acdnykon said:


> Did I miss this somewhere? I'm interested in what you have.


+1 why not share w/ the rest of the class lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

acdnykon said:


> Did I miss this somewhere? I'm interested in what you have.


Agreed, looking forward to seeing more on this.


----------



## acdnykon (May 4, 2012)

trter10 said:


> Working on a rom as we speak


All I can say is don't keep us in the dark for long..... I have been waiting for someone to put out a nice version of ICS since it leaked a few weeks ago.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

acdnykon said:


> Okay so I've seen the new ICS leak and it drains the crap out of my battery....


 With the existing kernel from HTC, with no source available yet, I can't imagine why any developer would want the headache of user complaints about battery life with "his" or "her" custom ROM. A custom ROM will not avoid the battery drain issue.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Doesn't matter what rom they do it could be perfect and there will be people that will complain about it. Just part of what being a dev is all about taking the good with the bad.


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

why is it that anytime someone says _anything _negative about a ROM, they're immediately attacked for being "ungrateful" and/or complaining? if people don't constructively criticize the ROMs, they'll never get any better. remember even after alphas, betas, and RCs, the users are also the testers. the devs need to know if people are having problems, so they can be fixed in future releases.

i know everyone wants to curry favor with the devs, but to demonize the users (who, as far as i have seen, are generally very appreciative of the work the devs put in), is incredibly unfair, as is grouping all the users who DO needlessly complain in with those who are simply reporting problems.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

What they call a fanboy. Isn't reserved for the apple or google fanboys but starting to see more and more with people trying to kiss the devs ass. It's look at me I defended you from the haters.

I agree if we can't point out problems in a Rom then it will never get better. It's ok to have a dev you like but I think they can take it and not needing anyone to defend them. if they do then maybe they shouldnt be devs. After all your on the front lines and its a jungle out there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

jld said:


> why is it that anytime someone says _anything _negative about a ROM, they're immediately attacked for being "ungrateful" and/or complaining? if people don't constructively criticize the ROMs, they'll never get any better. remember even after alphas, betas, and RCs, the users are also the testers. the devs need to know if people are having problems, so they can be fixed in future releases.
> 
> i know everyone wants to curry favor with the devs, but to demonize the users (who, as far as i have seen, are generally very appreciative of the work the devs put in), is incredibly unfair, as is grouping all the users who DO needlessly complain in with those who are simply reporting problems.


That's the problem with forums. I can be a dick because I'm not talking to another human being, technically I'm talking to my computer.

People are less considerate of how their typed text may appear to readers and their intended recipient, because it's just your computer, the internet. You won't lose your job or anything remotely serious if you rub someone the wrong way on the internet.

So I know what you mean, at the same time though, some people do in fact come across as dicks when they constructively criticize devs' work.

If people started acting nicer on forums, because they're talking to other human beings, there certainly would be less "Human Resources" issues here at RootzWiki and on any other forum site out there.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jld said:


> why is it that anytime someone says _anything _negative about a ROM, they're immediately attacked for being "ungrateful" and/or complaining? if people don't constructively criticize the ROMs, they'll never get any better. remember even after alphas, betas, and RCs, the users are also the testers. the devs need to know if people are having problems, so they can be fixed in future releases.
> 
> i know everyone wants to curry favor with the devs, but to demonize the users (who, as far as i have seen, are generally very appreciative of the work the devs put in), is incredibly unfair, as is grouping all the users who DO needlessly complain in with those who are simply reporting problems.


There's a great degree of difference between objectively and constructively reporting an issue with a rom and whining about said rom. For example, saying that data connectivity needs to be improved and including relevant information, screenshots, and possibly a logcat is different than simply saying "my data sucks". The latter is just whining and isn't constructive. I agree that general users are a testing group for public releases, and also that a bit more understanding in the forums would benefit everyone involved. Sadly, not ALL users are appreciative of the developers work. The thunderbolt and numerous other phones have lost developers because of the whining, entitlement, etc. of SOME users. It's always a shame when a few people ruin something for others. Concern about upsetting a valued developer is likely the cause of that developer's users being sensitive about what is posted by others. That is unlikely to change. I'm not really sure what you mean by "everyone wants to curry favor with the devs." Positive reviews, praise, likes/thanks, donations, and up rating a dev's threads are all things users can do to encourage a developer to continue development on a project they enjoy.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

And again, it's really because we aren't talking in person, no one's that big a dick in real life. Well.... you know what I mean.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> And again, it's really because we aren't talking in person, no one's that big a dick in real life. Well.... you know what I mean.


That's a big part of it yeah, and i hope not lol. Really, most users in the forums are helpful in my experience. Even when I was a noob, others were patient with me and pointed me in the right direction. I personally have no patience for anyone that whines, won't read, and won't try things themselves. I used to read entire threads before posting at all (by entire I mean 300+ pages). I just ignore lazy or whiny posts, but at the same time, i can't blame others for voicing their frustration with it. This all amounts to why I much prefer rootz to that other popular android forum.


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

yeah. you guys are right. just as a side note, i wasn't directing that comment at anyone in particular. i think this is a great forum for both devs and users, there's not a lot of annoying questions or pointless complaining.


----------



## acdnykon (May 4, 2012)

hall said:


> With the existing kernel from HTC, with no source available yet, I can't imagine why any developer would want the headache of user complaints about battery life with "his" or "her" custom ROM. A custom ROM will not avoid the battery drain issue.


See that's what I didn't know. I'm pretty new to this even though I've been rooting and flashing ROMs for a few years. I knew that HTC had released the Kernel, but I didn't know that the source hadn't been released yet.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

acdnykon said:


> See that's what I didn't know. I'm pretty new to this even though I've been rooting and flashing ROMs for a few years. I knew that HTC had released the Kernel, but I didn't know that the source hadn't been released yet.


 Well, officially HTC hasn't even "released" the kernel, hence why they won't release the source for it yet, because they don't have to, per the GPL. Once they officially release a kernel for ICS on the Thunderbolt, they're supposed to make the source code available to anyone who asks. To make it easy (for them), they simply make it available through their developer website.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Aren't their any lawyers or law students that are also android fans. Who would go after HTC just for fun? There has to be recourse against this.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> What they call a fanboy. Isn't reserved for the apple or google fanboys but starting to see more and more with people trying to kiss the devs ass. It's look at me I defended you from the haters.
> 
> I agree if we can't point out problems in a Rom then it will never get better. It's ok to have a dev you like but I think they can take it and not needing anyone to defend them. if they do then maybe they shouldnt be devs. After all your on the front lines and its a jungle out there.


 I've been around Android and custom ROMs long enough to have seen exactly what you're talking about ! If I run into a problem, I generally do as much "diagnosis" as possible on my own before I even consider posting about it in a ROM's support thread and anytime I do, I give as much information as I can, detail what I've tried, and offer to help if I can. More than a couple of devs greatly appreciate the help, let you test releases before they put out the real thing, and so on. Some devs, on the other hand, respond like 8-year olds, insisting they aren't seeing the problem and it must be something the user is doing wrong. It's funny when multiple people have the same problem too, since they all must be doing the same things wrong as well !!


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

HTC has always released the source code. Just because they don't do it "quick enough" for some people isn't reason to hassle them...

I personally believe the GPL is unenforceable anyway.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

hall said:


> I've been around Android and custom ROMs long enough to have seen exactly what you're talking about ! If I run into a problem, I generally do as much "diagnosis" as possible on my own before I even consider posting about it in a ROM's support thread and anytime I do, I give as much information as I can, detail what I've tried, and offer to help if I can. More than a couple of devs greatly appreciate the help, let you test releases before they put out the real thing, and so on. Some devs, on the other hand, respond like 8-year olds, insisting they aren't seeing the problem and it must be something the user is doing wrong. It's funny when multiple people have the same problem too, since they all must be doing the same things wrong as well !!


That happens a lot though and user error usually ends up being the problem. If you have a problem that a dev doesn't see then you should get a log at of the issue you're having since the dev can't reproduce it. I know what you mean about diagnosing a problem though. I will spend a lot of time trying to fix something myself before I ever lost because it never fails I will find the solution immediately after I post.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itznfb (Aug 22, 2012)

Most dev's that get mad do so because their development thread get's bogged down with people asking the same questions over and over and it's almost always due to people not formatting the partitions correctly. They usually haven't done any troubleshooting or searching on their own either. If you're going to ask questions in such a manner it should be done in a general or q&a forum not a development forum. I'd probably start telling people to F off too.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

itznfb said:


> Most dev's that get mad do so because their development thread get's bogged down with people asking the same questions over and over and it's almost always due to people not formatting the partitions correctly. They usually haven't done any troubleshooting or searching on their own either.


 Those are the same users who insist that "I followed the directions to the letter" as well !

It may sound elitist, but I often say (to myself), "if you can't manage something as basic as this, maybe rooting and custom ROMs is beyond your skill level". I will also simply not help those users.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

hall said:


> Those are the same users who insist that "I followed the directions to the letter" as well !
> 
> It may sound elitist, but I often say (to myself), "if you can't manage something as basic as this, maybe rooting and custom ROMs is beyond your skill level". I will also simply not help those users.


Then the people who helped you when you first started rooting and flashing roms should have never helped you.
As you asked the same old questions like all of us. That's how we all learn things trial and error and getting help from others. How hard is it to just answer a question no matter how many times its been asked. I guess this proves there are some people that think rooting is for the select few that figures out how to do it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> As you asked the same old questions like all of us.


 No, I didn't, but you can ASSume anything you want.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

jld said:


> yeah. you guys are right. just as a side note, i wasn't directing that comment at anyone in particular. i think this is a great forum for both devs and users, there's not a lot of annoying questions or pointless complaining.


@ Androidforums.com lol


----------



## itznfb (Aug 22, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Then the people who helped you when you first started rooting and flashing roms should have never helped you.
> As you asked the same old questions like all of us. That's how we all learn things trial and error and getting help from others. How hard is it to just answer a question no matter how many times its been asked. I guess this proves there are some people that think rooting is for the select few that figures out how to do it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I don't have a problem with people asking questions. As you said we all asked stupid questions. Even on my first rooting journey I had read enough to know not to post my stupid questions in the development section though.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

hall said:


> HTC has always released the source code. Just because they don't do it "quick enough" for some people isn't reason to hassle them...
> 
> I personally believe the GPL is unenforceable anyway.


It's been enforced quite often. Google for Linux versus Cisco.

IMHO, my determination of helping people generally breaks down to if they can supply a logcat or other system data (data supplied from top or other terminal commands) or not. Without that, helping someone beyond trivial questions is mostly annoying guesswork. ROM developers generally want the same.


----------



## acdnykon (May 4, 2012)

So anyone know when and if the source code will be released soon? or is this going to just go until someone finds it?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

acdnykon said:


> So anyone know when and if the source code will be released soon? or is this going to just go until someone finds it?


the source code will be released by HTC. the release of source can be up to 90 days from the date of the OFFICIAL ICS release, per HTC's stance on publishing source.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

It will be released when the official release comes out. The source for the leak will never happen because it wasn't released by HTC .

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Then the people who helped you when you first started rooting and flashing roms should have never helped you.
> As you asked the same old questions like all of us. That's how we all learn things trial and error and getting help from others. How hard is it to just answer a question no matter how many times its been asked. I guess this proves there are some people that think rooting is for the select few that figures out how to do it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I disagree with this. I did personally, and what I feel happened with many in the rooting community, is that I lurked for a good few months. I read and read, maybe posted if I was excited about something. But that's the point. Most people on here don't ask how to wipe partitions, and it isn't because someone taught them. It is because they actually cared about what the hell they are doing to their phones and sought the information themselves.

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Thats why you should stay on xda site. As everyone knows someone asks a question and they get flamed. Its a perfect fit for your way of thinking.


I completely disagree with this statement. I've seen a lot more stupid questions answered easily on XDA than here lately. No matter what forum you're posting on you're definitely going to annoy a lot of people if you don't read anything and try to figure it out yourself before asking questions. Some people only like to help people who help themselves, which I am all for. I haven't been posting much as of late because of all the douchebaggery that's been going on around here lately, but I had to speak up on this one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

watson387 said:


> No matter what forum you're posting on you're definitely going to annoy a lot of people if you don't read anything and try to figure it out yourself before asking questions.


^ THIS! ^



> I haven't been posting much as of late because of all the douchebaggery that's been going on around here lately, but I had to speak up on this one.


hahahaha. good stuff. care to elaborate on what variety of douchebaggery you're referring to?


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> ^ THIS! ^
> 
> hahahaha. good stuff. care to elaborate on what variety of douchebaggery you're referring to?


I won't elaborate, but there is a lot of ridiculous drama on Rootz as of late.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

watson387 said:


> I won't elaborate, but there is a lot of ridiculous drama on Rootz as of late.


yeah, i agree.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Alright guys, everyone has their own method of learning. Some of us are allergic to asking questions unless all sources have been exhausted. Others ask a question for every single thing. Either way, I can say that everyone will never agree there is a correct way (even if we have our own opinions [including my own, but that's aside the point]).

Anyways, please drop the subject or further measures will be required. (cleaned up a few of posts that were getting too heated on this)

Thanks!


----------

